# Clumping question ???



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Good afternoon,

As a newbie I've been doing a bit of reading and am slightly confused on something and needed a bit of clarification.

I've been looking at the Eureka Mignon, while being quite popular on this forum as a good entry level grinder it suffers from clumping every now and again.

When preparing a shot does clumping really effect the quality and the channelling of the shot being made ?? Even if tamping correctly ??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It can do yes , to what degree it effect " in the cup " that you can taste yourself ... some people will break the clumps up using different methods , some won't ...

The grinder is popular as it is kitchen friendly and same .. there is compromise in all grinders , with this one it can clump ( fineness and bean dependent )


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

In fairness from what ive seen clumps come out of the chute of mazzer superjollys just as much as eureka mignons, but the superjollys clumps are then broken up in the doser on the front.

Ive got a mignon and wouldnt consider it entry level in the slightest.

The clumps are easily dealt with. They're not hard balls of grinds, just light fluffy grinds that have congregated slightly


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

When I first got my Mignon I was breaking up the clumps with a cocktail stick. Now I just grind into the basket and give it a couple of taps on the handle of my tamper to even out the distribution and then tamp. I can discern no difference whatsoever in the cup.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mignon is a great grinder. Had one for 3 years. It does clump, but like others said here, don't worry too much about it. I found that, if you WDT (stir the grinds) there is a better looking extraction if you use a naked portafilter.


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

The replies are knowledgeable and much appreciated guys. Thanks.


----------

